# Properties of Ingredients/Silicone Molds



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Is it legal to make up a sheet of items you use in your soaps and say lay it on the table at market for people to peruse. I know you can't make claims on the labels of your soap or that opens a whole can of worms. Just wondered if you made an info sheet if that would be legal. You wouldn't be making any claims, just providing the info. 

Secondly, does anyone have any opinions on silicone molds? I'm thinking the loaf/log type molds, not the pretty little detailed ones. 

Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There is nobody policing you, do what you want, the more information the better 

Silicone molds don't hold up, they rip and tear, they destort and shrink if you use fragrance oils that heat up, you have to be very careful with them. If you don't make a lot of soap they are fine. They work really well with melt and pour.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

And silicone molds usually come in a wooden box which makes them heat up more. 

Vicki/NC


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I love my silicone molds! I've been using them for several years without issue. I'm not a big time soaper but they do get used 1-4 times weekly, nearly every week. Not had one tear yet and I have some that are thin and some that are thicker. Soap comes out easy with smooth sides and sharp corners. Very little cleanup needed, if any.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I have to say also, that I love my silicone molds as well. I have Upland's and Woodfield's. Uplands don't make them any longer and Woodfield's doesn't do custom sizes. I just got an email yesterday from Silvermoon Silicone molds and they are starting up production again October 1st. I just don't like partial gel and I have tried all the suggestions as to prevent it. Do any of you ladies that use HDPE molds have better luck with them, as far as, preventing partial gel goes?

Thanks,

Vicki/NC


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Love Woodfields molds!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

My opinion on your ingredients list would be different from Vicki's, I think.  She is correct, that probably no one is going to be checking and reporting you. However, if your question is, "Is it considered acceptable by the FDA for me to list the ingredients that go into my products and the purported benefits that the ingredients offer, provided that I don't list it on my labels," then the answer is no. Technically speaking, you are allowed to claim that your soap gets you clean, if you want to be able to follow soap labeling laws. If you don't mind following cosmetic labeling laws, then you can say things like "moisturizing" and "leaves your skin feeling soft." If you say something like, "I use Tea Tree Oil in my product. Tea tree oil is known to be antibacterial," then even though you haven't said, "My product is antibacterial," that is the conclusion that you are inviting your customers to draw. If you want to do that, it's entirely up to you, I'm just giving you what the "Official" answer would be. As Vicki often points out, there are no label police. Here's some more information that you might find helpful: http://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/guidancecomplianceregulatoryinformation/ucm074201.htm


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Rachel, I have thought of doing exactly what you're saying, as well. And I agree with Stacey. When a customer asks me for something antibacterial or for excema or whatever, I first tell them that according to the FDA, I can only say that "soap cleans". That being said, I then tell them the PURPORTED properties of this soap or that soap or this eo or that eo. I do not have it written. I then follow up again with, "soap cleans". They get the drift and it's understood. I do list my ingredients, all of them, on every bar of soap, in order by weight. Do I have to? No. Do I feel it is the right thing to do? Yes. There are soapers (even DGI soapers) that do not and I really feel that it is misleading to the consumer.

On the silicone molds, I LOVE my silicone molds from WSP. I have been using them for 3 years now, every mold once per day or every two days, and they have NOT warped, torn or shrunk at all! They are not part of a wooden mold so the only overheating I have is because of an eo or perhaps honey added to the batch. The silicone is much sturdier than the Uplands silicone (which needs the wooden support). I use the small guest log molds for my samples and the tray molds for my soap. Also the round molds for shaving soap. Love them all!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There are soapers (even DGI soapers) that do not and I really feel that it is misleading to the consumer.

....................................

If you read the threads I think there are very few who do not disclose what is in our soap. I know for myself, I am just pointing out that there is no soap police looking at your labels except other soapers. If you put the weight of the soap on it, your contact info, it's all you need. Most of us do put ingredients because we use good ingredients and want them marketed. But there is no lye in the soap you are selling, why have it on to cause confusion with your buyer. And giving a description about the benefits of Shea, or Vitamin E, is not making cosmetic claims. 

My point is make soap, sell soap, and what another soaper does or doesn't do is their choice. Who exactly would you call if you found soap in a store that said it was moisturising  I make a really good bar of soap, I have given my soap to stores who already have another soapers soap in the store, they now carry my soap and not the other soap. It's all marketing, to pretend it is anything other than a wash off product, that is what is missleading.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

And for the forgetful, having a list of ingredients, herbs, spices, oils, butters, etc. for me myself to refer to, helps alot when someone asks why I use a particular ingredient....I do so often forget  And no, I don't make any claims to what my soap might do beyond not making your skin feel itchy and scratchy.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I love my silicone Woodfields molds. I own two of the triples and use them at least 3 or four times a week. They are holding up really well. I don't think I could use any other kind. These are just so nice!


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you all for the info! It's much appreciated


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Anita Martin said:


> And for the forgetful, having a list of ingredients, herbs, spices, oils, butters, etc. for me myself to refer to, helps alot when someone asks why I use a particular ingredient....I do so often forget  And no, I don't make any claims to what my soap might do beyond not making your skin feel itchy and scratchy.


This has been on my to-do list for a long time, Anita. Maybe early next year, right after the holidays. That and getting a website up and running. :lol


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

I love my silicone "molds"!! I have yet to purchase soaping molds. I use cupcake molds!! I love that I can get all sorts of shapes. I use mine 3 times a week. I have only had them for a year but they are doing great!! No change what so ever. It is so easy to remove the soap. No sticking what so ever. I have noticed in the summer I have to freeze them for a few minutes so the soap doesn't stick as much. But I love it. I do have to work quick because of the size of my molds tho. My biggest batch has only been 8 Lbs. Might be able to get to 10 Lbs if I am doing all basic size and no minis.


----------

